# #29 CLOSED - Aran Cabled Shrug with Poledra65



## Designer1234

Welcome to this workshop. The workshop site is now open.

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION*

ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1.
--------------------
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member

*#1*-once you have posted on this topic- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' Or unless your settings are not set up for 
emails of watched topics to be sent to you. In that case, click on my profile at the top of any KP page and change it. 
- 
*#2* PLEASE NOTE: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

*#3*- As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once or twice a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

*#4*- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads. We try to make sure that downloads are pfd downloads as the majority can open them.

*#5* If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see our workshop section name on the same level as the page numbers. Click on it and you will be on the section home page .

*#6*-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. We ask your cooperation in this regard. If this is not followed the Managers would receive many many pm's requesting links to each workshop. This was suggested by admin when our numbers appeared to be increasing dramatically.

This link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops. Please don't give out the individual links.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

*#7*-To subscribe to this section - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

*#8* One of us (Managers) will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)
=========================================
Welcome to Poledra65 and all the students -- I hope you enjoy this workshop!

*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PATTERN*
:

*http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-cabled-shrug-in-kaya-wool*

*There are some corrections to the pattern which will be posted tomorrow morning - Please wait for the workshop to start before starting as Poledra will post the changes and other information*.


----------



## Designer1234

As you join us, Please post *I'm In* and I will add you to the count. I will then delete your post - we will see you tomorrow morning.

Please read the Workshop information Post - it will tell you how we work and will also tell you how to make sure you are able to receive notifications once you have singed in

We ask you to follow our requests. We have such large classes and these requests above are there only to make it easy for your teacher to teacher her class. Thanks


----------



## Designer1234

*There are now 66 signed in* - please do not remove this post.


----------



## Poledra65

Here is the revised Chart and the Line by line instructions.


----------



## Poledra65

The line by line instructions for the chart are as follows,

* depending on the size you are making, (sm, med, or lg), you will have 5, 7, or 10 stitches at the begining and end of EVERY row, these stitches are NOT included in the chart instructions*

*Row's 1-28 are one pattern repeat of the chart*.

6stc = six stitch cable (3x3)
C3O1L= cross 3 over 1 to left
C3O1R= cross 3 over 1 to right
l=knit on right side/purl on wrong side
blank is purl on right side and knit on wrong side

*CHART*

*Row 1*: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, k1, p1 ,k1, p1, 6stc(3x3), p1, k1, p1, k1 ,p1, k1 ,p2, k6, p1

*Row 2*: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

*Row 3*: (p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, cross 3 over 1 to right, cross 3 over 1 to left, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1) *(incorrect)*

*Row 3: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, cross 3 over 1 to right, cross 3 over 1 to left, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1* *This row is correct*

*Row 4*: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p3, k2, p3, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

*Row 5*: p1, 6stc, p2, k1, p1, k1, p1, cross 3 over 1 to right, p2, cross 3 over 1 to left, p1, k1, p1, k1, p2, 6stc, p1

*Row 6*: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p3, k4, p3, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

*Row 7*: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1R, P4, C3O1L, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1

*Row 8*: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p3, k6 p3, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

*Row 9*: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, C3O1R, p6, C3O1L, p1, k1, p2, k6, p1

*Row 10*: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p3, k8, p3, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

*Row 11*: p1, 6stc, p1, k1, p1, C3O1R, p3, Bobble, p4, C3O1L, p1, k1, p1, 6stc, p1

*Row 12*: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p3, k10, p3, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

*Row 13*: p1, k6, p2, C3O1R, p10, C3O1L, p2, k6, p1

*Row 14*: k1, p6, k2, p3, k12, p3, k2, p6, k1

*Row 15*: p1, k6, p1, k4, p3, Bobble, p4, Bobble, p3, k4, p1, k6, p1

*Row 16*: k1, p6, k1, p4, k12, p4, k1, p6, k1

*Row 17*: p1, 6stc, p2, C3O1L, p10, C3O1R, p2, 6stc, p1

*Row18*: k1, p6, k2, p4, k10, 4p, k2, p6, k1

*Row 19*: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, p3, Bobble, p4, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1

*Row 20*: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p4, k8, p4, k1, p1, k1 p6 k1

*Row 21*: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, C3O1L, p6, C3O1R, p1, k1, p2, k6, p1

*Row 22*: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p4, k6, p4, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

*Row 23*: p1, 6stc, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, p4, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, 6stc, p1

*Row 24*: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p4, k4, p4, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

*Row 25*: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, p2, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k1, p2, k6, p1

*Row 26*: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p4, k2, p4, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

*Row 27*: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1

*Row 28*, k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1 ,p6, k1

Repeat rows 1-28 as many times as pattern calls for.

*If you have copied this previously - please correct row 3 as shown*


----------



## Poledra65

JoanValJoan said:


> Line #3 in the written instructions - Looks like there are only 34 sts. I was fooling around with the pattern over the weekend to make sure I could follow it. I just added another k-1, p-1 before the k-6.
> Also noticed, after completing the first cable pattern and the beginning of the next, there seems to be a slightly longer cable on the outside edges. Is this correct?


Yes, you are correct, I'll fix that and repost it, thank you for catching it, I tried to make sure I counted the stitches every time before moving on to the next line, but...  
On the original chart there is a much larger lapse in one section between the side cable, also they have the same rows duplicated right after each other which created a funny (weird) look, so I fixed it so it was more regular and even in the revised chart.

*DESIGNER HERE* *This has been corrected on the first copy* . I will leave the 2nd copy just posted on the thread until I receive confirmation from Kaye as to whether she wants it left on the workshop.

If you have printed a copy or have a download *please change your information on line #3-to the corrected information*. Designer


----------



## Poledra65

With line 3 fixed (This is a repeat of the first pattern)

The line by line instructions for the chart are as follows, depending on the size you are making, (sm, med, or lg), you will have 5, 7, or 10 stitches at the begining and end of EVERY row, these stitches are NOT included in the chart instructions. Row's 1-28 are one pattern repeat of the chart.

6stc = six stitch cable (3x3)
C3O1L= cross 3 over 1 to left
C3O1R= cross 3 over 1 to right
l=knit on right side/purl on wrong side
blank is purl on right side and knit on wrong side

Chart
Row 1: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, k1, p1 ,k1, p1, 6stc(3x3), p1, k1, p1, k1 ,p1, k1 ,p2, k6, p1

Row 2: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

Row 3: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, cross 3 over 1 to right, cross 3 over 1 to left, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1 *this is correct*

Row 4: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p3, k2, p3, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

Row 5: p1, 6stc, p2, k1, p1, k1, p1, cross 3 over 1 to right, p2, cross 3 over 1 to left, p1, k1, p1, k1, p2, 6stc, p1

Row 6: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p3, k4, p3, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

Row 7: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1R, P4, C3O1L, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1

Row 8: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p3, k6 p3, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

Row 9: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, C3O1R, p6, C3O1L, p1, k1, p2, k6, p1

Row 10: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p3, k8, p3, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

Row 11: p1, 6stc, p1, k1, p1, C3O1R, p3, Bobble, p4, C3O1L, p1, k1, p1, 6stc, p1

Row 12: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p3, k10, p3, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

Row 13: p1, k6, p2, C3O1R, p10, C3O1L, p2, k6, p1

Row 14: k1, p6, k2, p3, k12, p3, k2, p6, k1

Row 15: p1, k6, p1, k4, p3, Bobble, p4, Bobble, p3, k4, p1, k6, p1

Row 16: k1, p6, k1, p4, k12, p4, k1, p6, k1

Row 17: p1, 6stc, p2, C3O1L, p10, C3O1R, p2, 6stc, p1

Row18: k1, p6, k2, p4, k10, 4p, k2, p6, k1

Row 19: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, p3, Bobble, p4, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1

Row 20: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p4, k8, p4, k1, p1, k1 p6 k1

Row 21: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, C3O1L, p6, C3O1R, p1, k1, p2, k6, p1

Row 22: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p4, k6, p4, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

Row 23: p1, 6stc, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, p4, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, 6stc, p1

Row 24: k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p4, k4, p4, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p6, k1

Row 25: p1, k6, p2, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, p2, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k1, p2, k6, p1

Row 26: k1, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p4, k2, p4, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k1

Row 27: p1, k6, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, C3O1L, C3O1R, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k6, p1

Row 28, k1, p6, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2, p6, k2, p1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1 ,p6, k1

Repeat rows 1-28 as many times as pattern calls for.


----------



## 4grammy4

Am I measuring width correctly? Pattern indicates arm to arm 60" for small size. From wrist to wrist I measure only 49". Going a step further I measure 17" from neck to waist. What to do? I have never done a side to side pattern.


----------



## JoanValJoan

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, you are correct, I'll fix that and repost it, thank you for catching it, I tried to make sure I counted the stitches every time before moving on to the next line, but...
> On the original chart there is a much larger lapse in one section between the side cable, also they have the same rows duplicated right after each other which created a funny (weird) look, so I fixed it so it was more regular and even in the revised chart.


You're the best ....I don't know how you do it but I appreciate how much hard work you have put into this Workshop.


----------



## Gail DSouza

4grammy4 said:


> Am I measuring width correctly? Pattern indicates arm to arm 60" for small size. From wrist to wrist I measure only 49". Going a step further I measure 17" from neck to waist. What to do? I have never done a side to side pattern.


I am also a little confused how to choose the correct size as I have never made a side to side pattern before


----------



## LEE1313

Morning,
Thanks for helping us make this. 
OK what is "depth" in the directions? I get the sleeve length from cuff to cuff, but um depth??

Thanks, Linda


----------



## deborah337

Just read that this is in a chunky yarn, can it be made in a worsted yarn also? I am in Texas, and the heavy yarn is not really needed here. Thanks!


----------



## Poledra65

I will measure the small I made from cuff to cuff and will post the inches.


----------



## 123wendy

even with the revised chart there is still a problem with the side cable. The repeat is every 6th row and with that it basically runs independent of the pattern. with new chart and change over cable happens twice on 5row. and with written at repeat the cable happens on the ninth row.


----------



## LEE1313

Oh I think I am in over my head already.
I cast on 50 sts for the sleeve. And measured it around my wrist. It is huge. Way too big.
My yarn gauge is correct.
Perhaps I am doing something wrong.
I'll look for others to post and see if there are others in my boat.
Linda


----------



## Poledra65

The cables will tighten up the sleeve and you are also going to seam it later so need extra space.


----------



## Poledra65

The small is 58" Inches from cuff to cuff and I can squeeze into it and I wear approx a 40" also. 
It's going to depend more on sleeve length and depth from neck to waist more than perse bust. I wear a lg/xl depending on style, based on the small I made, I would make myself a medium. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Poledra65

I put the side cable for that on row 29 and it worked the best, I played with several ways to get it where I wanted it, hope that helps.


----------



## Poledra65

deborah337 said:


> Just read that this is in a chunky yarn, can it be made in a worsted yarn also? I am in Texas, and the heavy yarn is not really needed here. Thanks!


I think you could easily use a worsted weight, just adjust your needle size to get the right gauge, otherwise your sizing will be way off.


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> Kaye, just to be clear the pattern is good to go now as is? Reading on here it seemed a few thought something might be off on the patterning. I didn't want to start knitting it until I was sure all was OK to start. Thank you for putting on this workshop and all the work you have put into it.
> Kathy


Yes, it should be fine, the only place that needs watching out for is row 29 and 87, the side cables should be there not on 28 and 88 or they will be on a wrong side row instead of a front side row as they should be.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> *Kaye* - would you mind using 'quote reply - when you answer questions? that way the question and answer are together so we know which question is being answered.
> 
> shewolf is referring to the question about the cables by Platimum.
> 
> Designer.


Certainly, I should have thought of that. :roll: lol Does make more sense that way.


----------



## jmai5421

Poledra65 said:


> I will measure the small I made from cuff to cuff and will post the inches.


Thanks. I will have my daughter measure my granddaughter wrist to wrist to make sure it won't be too big


----------



## Nanswa

I thought I had decided to make the medium size but now with all the questions, I'm confused. I wear a medium to large depending on the style so now I'm thinking maybe a small?? Does this pattern run large?


----------



## Poledra65

Gail DSouza said:


> Please Kaye I just want to make sure I have understood correctly
> I should make the cable turn on Row 29 and then follow the written pattern as it is until Row 87 when I make the cable turn?
> Thank you for this wonderful workshop!


Yes, that should be right, that's what I did.


----------



## Poledra65

123wendy said:


> I have decided to run the side cable independly. More counting but it will work for me. Thanks for the pattern and the class.


That should work wonderfully really, and probably easier in the long run.


----------



## Poledra65

Nanswa said:


> *QUESTION*-Have you posted this measurement yet? I may have missed it.


I wear a lg/xl depending on pattern, the small I made, I can squeeze into, so I would probably make a medium for myself, or if I wanted it to close in the front a little more, a large.


----------



## Poledra65

This is my first one finished.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I usually use small or medium so I'm making mine medium size
Hope it fits


----------



## Poledra65

dagmargrubaugh said:


> That is absolutely stunning, Poledra. I signed up for this class. Not sure if I will be able to keep the pace. This is my first time. I am doing a lot of charity knitting as well as machine knitting. I guess I can always access the class later, right? Oh, also, I am not sure it would be flattering on me . I have rather broad shoulders.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dagmar


The nice thing about doing the workshops here is that they are always available even after the workshop is finished, and you can always PM me and I'll gladly help, even if the workshop itself is finished.  I think it will look great, the cables going all the way across and down the sleeves should detract from the shoulders I would think.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Poledra65 said:


> The nice thing about doing the workshops here is that they are always available even after the workshop is finished, and you can always PM me and I'll gladly help, even if the workshop itself is finished.  I think it will look great, the cables going all the way across and down the sleeves should detract from the shoulders I would think.


Thanks for the prompt reply,


----------



## Platinum

Thank you Poledra, I'm going to knit the medium size


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> This is my first one finished.


It is beautiful Kaye, I love the color.

Wow these are going to be beautiful!


----------



## Bubba24

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it should be fine, the only place that needs watching out for is row 29 and 87, the side cables should be there not on 28 and 88 or they will be on a wrong side row instead of a front side row as they should be.


I'm confused and I haven't even started yet. You do rows 1-28. Row 29 is row 1 on the repeat of the chart? 
Thanks, Fran


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> Hmmmm. tapping my feet - waiting for my yarn yet.  Several works in progress and this just puts me further behind the start.


Thank goodness it is a workshop and not a KAL! I have my yarn but too many WIP's I need to finish first! this I can see will be for next winter ( June being the first month of winter here!)


----------



## Poledra65

Bubba24 said:


> I'm confused and I haven't even started yet. You do rows 1-28. Row 29 is row 1 on the repeat of the chart?
> Thanks, Fran


yes, that is correct.


----------



## Poledra65

Bubba24 said:


> I am doing the gauge which says 14 sts and 19 rows = 4 inches. Does that mean 4 by 4? I am getting 4 ins. Wide by 3 inches long. What am I missing?
> Fran


Yes, that is what it means, you may need play with different needle sizes to get the 19 rows.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness it is a workshop and not a KAL! I have my yarn but too many WIP's I need to finish first! this I can see will be for next winter ( June being the first month of winter here!)


 :lol: I'm here whenever you need me. just yell, but I think you do fine with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: I'm here whenever you need me. just yell, but I think you do fine with it.


Thanks so much- I have done quite a bit of Aran- just need to brush up on my bobbles!


----------



## Poledra65

Platinum said:


> Sorry to bother you again. Im knitting the medium size, cuff to cuff 60" but Im only 46" cuff to cuff. At what point would you advise I shorten the sleeve?


I would probably eliminate one pattern repeat one each sleeve, probably the second one, then the second to last one, that way you keep the uniformity of the pattern,but it's the length you need; or you could roll the sleeve up, but that would be a bit bulky and uncomfortable I would think.

P.S. No bother, I'm glad to have people making this and asking the questions.  
Have a great day knitting.


----------



## Poledra65

123wendy said:


> My center section is halfway done. Lots of time waiting today for my companions doctor's appt. From 10:30am until 4pm. Lots of knitting.


Oh wow!!!! I can't wait to see. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

It's 930pm here so I'm off to bed, early morning tomorrow, I'll check in before my appointment. 
Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Platinum

Many thanks Poledra. Im away now to get on with it!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Platinum said:


> Many thanks Poledra. Im away now to get on with it!!!!!


You are welcome. 
Awesome!! This is fun, I hope everyone is having success with everything, have to run out to do errands today but will check in several times, just in case anyone needs anything.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, I checked in a couple of times from my tablet, my laptop bit the dust this morning so had to go buy a new one. 
Hoping they can at least save my pictures from the other one. 
But the important thing is that I am back and able to help where needed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I checked in a couple of times from my tablet, my laptop bit the dust this morning so had to go buy a new one.
> Hoping they can at least save my pictures from the other one.
> But the important thing is that I am back and able to help where needed.


wow! that was unfortunate! I do hope they can do the transfer!


----------



## TLL

This shrug is gorgeous! I have too many things going right now, but have printed all of the information I can find so far. Thank you for this beautiful project. :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting

Hi!
I would like to be in as well. But as TLL, I have to finish some projects first-I did print everything, and will follow the group!
Thanks


----------



## Wendy J

Hi, I have started to make the shrug and on the instructions for the Bobbles row 3 is missing on the instructions. I am not sure how to make bobbles but seams like maybe their should only be 5 rows and not 6 rows.

I am going to go to utube to see if I can find out how to make Bobbles.

Hope this makes sense

Wendy J


----------



## Poledra65

Bobble:
Row 1: Right side: worked in one stitch" K1, yo, K1, turn

Row 2: WS: P3, Turn

Row 3: RS: K3, Turn

Row 4: WS: P3, Turn

Row 5: RS: K3Tog

Hope that helps.


----------



## TLL

Poledra65 said:


> Bobble:
> Row 1: Right side: worked in one stitch" K1, yo, K1, turn
> 
> Row 2: WS: P3, Turn
> 
> Row 3: RS: K3, Turn
> 
> Row 4: WS: P3, Turn
> 
> Row 5: RS: K3Tog
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you! I just double checked my pattern and made the correction - those are going to be fun to make!


----------



## Lurker 2

Progressing fairly slowly, because I have other more pressing tasks, but thought I would show you what it looks like in the DK I am using. This was taken a few minutes ago before I had completed the repeat


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Progressing fairly slowly, because I have other more pressing tasks, but thought I would show you what it looks like in the DK I am using. This was taken a few minutes ago before I had completed the repeat


that looks great Julie -- that is going to be a wonderful shrug. nice and warm and a great color.


----------



## mcarles

Lurker 2 said:


> Progressing fairly slowly, because I have other more pressing tasks, but thought I would show you what it looks like in the DK I am using. This was taken a few minutes ago before I had completed the repeat


What size needle are you using to such a great depth to the pattern with only one strand of DK?


----------



## Lurker 2

mcarles said:


> What size needle are you using to such a great depth to the pattern with only one strand of DK?


size 6 American or 4mm


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Progressing fairly slowly, because I have other more pressing tasks, but thought I would show you what it looks like in the DK I am using. This was taken a few minutes ago before I had completed the repeat


Love it Julie. You are a fast knitter. I am still working on my traveling vine scarf. I am anxious to see your shrug made up. Love the color. I gave up trying to fit my granddaughter. I fell in love with felting so will do more of that and see what workshop comes up next.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Love it Julie. You are a fast knitter. I am still working on my traveling vine scarf. I am anxious to see your shrug made up. Love the color. I gave up trying to fit my granddaughter. I fell in love with felting so will do more of that and see what workshop comes up next.


Thank you Judy! I am most impressed with how much you manage to accomplish!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Progressing fairly slowly, because I have other more pressing tasks, but thought I would show you what it looks like in the DK I am using. This was taken a few minutes ago before I had completed the repeat


That's absolutely gorgeous, I really like the color too. 
I may make the next one in a DK/worsted.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous, I really like the color too.
> I may make the next one in a DK/worsted.


Thanks! I am quite pleased with how it is coming on- although it says 8 ply- which is double knit- it is very close to the American worsted weight! 29 rows to 4 ins over the stockinette- so I need to work to the length it is working up at- Fortunately I have another shrug I made a couple of years ago to measure it against.


----------



## Poledra65

Emmatonoose, asked about adding a 2x2 ribbed cuff. 

I'm posting it here so that anyone else who was wondering the same thing will have an answer. 

I think it would work wonderfully, thought about adding one on the next one I make also. For a 2x2 cuff I would probably try casting on half as many more stitches to start and see if they give you a tight/loose enough cuff, and then just adjust from there. You will need an even number of stitches, making sure that if your first two are knits, that your last two are purls but otherwise, it should transition in nicely. and just decide how long you want the ribbing, then, either just make the sleeves a little longer to accomodate the ribbing, or you could just delete one or half of one pattern repeat. 
Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## JoanValJoan

Regarding 2x2 ribbed cuff. I have done that on mine. I cast on 40 stitches and knit rib for 3 inches then increased to 50 stitches for the beginning of the pattern

I've made several incarnations of the pattern so far. 
1st Made a mistake in the pattern - second repeat of pattern
"frogged"
2nd Didn't like the bobbles - "frogged"
3rd Decided to try without bobbles - Didn't like that 
either "frogged
4th Decided on a 2x2 rib cuff, crochet bobbles - forgot to 
do increases and didn't notice until I was finished with 
the first sleeve - Grrrrrrrr - "frogged"
5th 2x2 cuff, crochet bobbles, increases every 10 rows, 
lifelines 
This should be it or I'll be looking for a condo on a Lily Pad!!!!


----------



## janwalla

Lurker 2 said:


> Progressing fairly slowly, because I have other more pressing tasks, but thought I would show you what it looks like in the DK I am using. This was taken a few minutes ago before I had completed the repeat


Im in too , not sure when ill start, but as it knit ok in DK, (Looks lovely Lurker 2) i'm going to have a go. I suppose you just need to do a couple more repeats to get the cuff to cuff length correct?


----------



## Gail DSouza

If one has already started and want to add a cuff, does that mean picking up the stitches on one end and knitting rib??
Would that work?


----------



## Naneast

My Aran Cabled Shrug is here. I used cascade 220 yarn and Red Cedar colorway, the same yarn I used to make the felted hat with 2 strands , about 720 yards, a #10.75 circular needle. The finished piece measures, sleeve to sleeve 60", the width 38". Thanks Poledra65 and Shirley for the workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2

janwalla said:


> Im in too , not sure when ill start, but as it knit ok in DK, (Looks lovely Lurker 2) i'm going to have a go. I suppose you just need to do a couple more repeats to get the cuff to cuff length correct?


By my reckoning 4 times the repeat should be long enough- although one could also do the adjustment with a ribbed cuff as just suggested, and maybe three repeats- depends how long you want the arm measurement - I have long arms- I have not yet calculated for the back. Too big is not very good- a shrug can err on the side of being a little short, IMHO, I don't like sleeves that end up in the dish wash water! I hope this is ok with you, Kaye, I am well aware this is your patch, hope I have not over-stepped the line!


----------



## Gail DSouza

That is absolutely gorgeous
Love the color and how it turned out!
It looks so vibrant
Can't wait to finish mine!!


----------



## mcarles

That's simply beautiful! I'm only up to the fourth pattern repeat, but I've made several changes (and uncounted frogging). First, 4 rows of 2 x 2 rib at the cuff, second, no bobbles (recipient doesn't like "bumps") and third, just plain reverse SS for the background.


----------



## TLL

Naneast said:


> My Aran Cabled Shrug is here. I used cascade 220 yarn and Red Cedar colorway, the same yarn I used to make the felted hat with 2 strands , about 720 yards, a #10.75 circular needle. The finished piece measures, sleeve to sleeve 60", the width 38". Thanks Poledra65 and Shirley for the workshop.


Gorgeous!!! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb

What beautiful shrugs are shown here already. Compliments to all or you who have posted your work. I have to hand it to you knitters who very casually just change the patterns. I have not knitted long enough to feel comfortable with that. My yarn is in and I am about ready to start - I will need to make an adjustment for my sleeves so I will start over and re-read all the posts as I think I remember reading something about shortening the sleeves by another poster. Does the original pattern start with a rib cuff or immediately into the pattern?


----------



## Lurker 2

jangmb said:


> What beautiful shrugs are shown here already. Compliments to all or you who have posted your work. I have to hand it to you knitters who very casually just change the patterns. I have not knitted long enough to feel comfortable with that. My yarn is in and I am about ready to start - I will need to make an adjustment for my sleeves so I will start over and re-read all the posts as I think I remember reading something about shortening the sleeves by another poster. Does the original pattern start with a rib cuff or immediately into the pattern?


Straight in to the cables!


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> Straight in to the cables!


Thanks, I think I will eliminate one pattern on each side and do a couple of inches of ribbing to get the right length. This is a beautiful pattern. Very rich looking.


----------



## JoanValJoan

jangmb said:


> What beautiful shrugs are shown here already. Compliments to all or you who have posted your work. I have to hand it to you knitters who very casually just change the patterns. I have not knitted long enough to feel comfortable with that. My yarn is in and I am about ready to start - I will need to make an adjustment for my sleeves so I will start over and re-read all the posts as I think I remember reading something about shortening the sleeves by another poster. Does the original pattern start with a rib cuff or immediately into the pattern?


Original pattern has no cuffs. It was a visual I kept seeing in my minds eye. 
Enjoy knitting and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## AverilC

Lovely job Naneast. The colouring is fabulous.

I had already made the decision to put a ribbed cuff on my sleeves so did a provisional waste yarn cast on. I can then adjust to suit. Am just about to finish the third pattern, this is such a fun pattern to make. Just love the cables. I also made up my own pattern for the bobbles; IMHO the bobbles as published were a bit small so made mine over 5 stitches and am very happy with the result as I think the bulky yarn calls for a bigger bobble.


----------



## Lurker 2

AverilC said:


> Lovely job Naneast. The colouring is fabulous.
> 
> I had already made the decision to put a ribbed cuff on my sleeves so did a provisional waste yarn cast on. I can then adjust to suit. Am just about to finish the third pattern, this is such a fun pattern to make. Just love the cables. I also made up my own pattern for the bobbles; IMHO the bobbles as published were a bit small so made mine over 5 stitches and am very happy with the result as I think the bulky yarn calls for a bigger bobble.


The three stitch bobble is good in the DK/worsted weight I am using!


----------



## 123wendy

Got half way through the first pattern and decided (really lost my place) to add the ribbing at the beginning. Frogged back and started all over. Now only one repeat and then add same ribbing and then the fun starts. Love the pattern. Also I am using worsted weight yarn.


----------



## MrsMurdog

I am so glad to see some of you adding ribbing at the beginning of the sleeve. I also re-worked as I just could not get my head around a sleeve without a cuff. Since I am not a greatly experienced pattern knitter, I am sure I will be watching for the way to end the second sleeve. The start looks good so far, but I am only up to my 7th row! I can only work when my husband's not home as he is too (wonderfully!) distracting. He is on overnights the next four nights, so I should catch up.


----------



## MrsMurdog

Naneast said:


> My Aran Cabled Shrug is here. I used cascade 220 yarn and Red Cedar colorway, the same yarn I used to make the felted hat with 2 strands , about 720 yards, a #10.75 circular needle. The finished piece measures, sleeve to sleeve 60", the width 38". Thanks Poledra65 and Shirley for the workshop.


Oh how very pretty! Now that I see yours, I think I would have been okay without having ribbed cuffs. I also stayed away from multi colored yarn because I thought it would detract from the pattern, but yours looks absolutely wonderful! If I ever finish mine, I will have to make another.


----------



## ggclaudia

Designer1234 - I'M IN- But won't get started for a few days. Have just finished printing the pattern and reading all the postings. Got a hat knitted for the felting workshop, just have to do the felting process. Then I will see if I already have yarn for the shrug. I have been wanting to knit a shrug. This one looks great.


----------



## tintin63

Hi Poledra 65, I've decided to join in the fun, so I will search tonight for some appropriate yarn, it's good to see how it was coming out in DK. I will have either DK or Aran - depends on how much is needed. I've done a lot with cables but never from cuff to cuff with anything but a lightweight yarn .(many, many years ago) I've had this pattern on my to-do list for a while. I should be working on a summer top I have on the go but I need a break so here I am. :lol:


----------



## Ms.B

I'm in.


----------



## cookiequeen

Finally got my yarn and got started---barely. And evidently, I downloaded the 28 rows of pattern stitch before it was corrected because I got to row three and, of course, found out it was wrong! I hadn't done a bobble for about 20 years (not kidding) so that's kind of fun. Now I need more time! I've been sticking to my "no knitting until after dinner" rule.


----------



## JoanValJoan

alcameron said:


> Finally got my yarn and got started---barely. And evidently, I downloaded the 28 rows of pattern stitch before it was corrected because I got to row three and, of course, found out it was wrong! I hadn't done a bobble for about 20 years (not kidding) so that's kind of fun. Now I need more time! I've been sticking to my "no knitting until after dinner" rule.


...but....rules are meant to be broken :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen

JoanValJoan said:


> ...but....rules are meant to be broken :lol:


Sometimes I break my knitting rule. I found myself reading less, so I made the rule.
Love your name JoanValJoan. Love your avatar, too!


----------



## Poledra65

JoanValJoan said:


> Regarding 2x2 ribbed cuff. I have done that on mine. I cast on 40 stitches and knit rib for 3 inches then increased to 50 stitches for the beginning of the pattern
> 
> I've made several incarnations of the pattern so far.
> 1st Made a mistake in the pattern - second repeat of pattern
> "frogged"
> 2nd Didn't like the bobbles - "frogged"
> 3rd Decided to try without bobbles - Didn't like that
> either "frogged
> 4th Decided on a 2x2 rib cuff, crochet bobbles - forgot to
> do increases and didn't notice until I was finished with
> the first sleeve - Grrrrrrrr - "frogged"
> 5th 2x2 cuff, crochet bobbles, increases every 10 rows,
> lifelines
> This should be it or I'll be looking for a condo on a Lily Pad!!!!


I so can't wait to see it!! I love the creativity everyone has, makes them all individual.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gail DSouza said:


> If one has already started and want to add a cuff, does that mean picking up the stitches on one end and knitting rib??
> Would that work?


Should work just fine, that is what I thought of doing to my firswt one after I finished it.


----------



## Poledra65

Naneast said:


> My Aran Cabled Shrug is here. I used cascade 220 yarn and Red Cedar colorway, the same yarn I used to make the felted hat with 2 strands , about 720 yards, a #10.75 circular needle. The finished piece measures, sleeve to sleeve 60", the width 38". Thanks Poledra65 and Shirley for the workshop.


Oh thats GORGEOUS!! I love love love that color too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> By my reckoning 4 times the repeat should be long enough- although one could also do the adjustment with a ribbed cuff as just suggested, and maybe three repeats- depends how long you want the arm measurement - I have long arms- I have not yet calculated for the back. Too big is not very good- a shrug can err on the side of being a little short, IMHO, I don't like sleeves that end up in the dish wash water! I hope this is ok with you, Kaye, I am well aware this is your patch, hope I have not over-stepped the line!


Certainly, I'm loving all the different ideas, the lovely thing about knitting is that there are so many different ways to do things and no wrong ways, so I think sharing our ideas and experiences is great, you never know who it will help, and we end up with all kinds of variations of the same basic item. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh thats GORGEOUS!! I love love love that color too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Morning! Kaye! almost time for me to go back to bed! I have started my fourth repeat, and with my long arms may well need to do five in the DK to get the length I need- either that or pick up for a ribbed cuff. I am not an enthusiastic 'frogger' in the way so many of you Americans seem to be!


----------



## Poledra65

Had a minor emergency yesterday and wasn't able to get on to check in with you all, no internet connection, sucked. But you all look like you are doing wonderfully, it's going to be so much fun to see them all finished, and you've all got me inspired to get my next one on the needles. I also had stayed with a solid color because I was afraid anything else would detract, but I think the next one will definitely be a tweed or light mutlicolored yarn. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning! Kaye! almost time for me to go back to bed! I have started my fourth repeat, and with my long arms may well need to do five in the DK to get the length I need- either that or pick up for a ribbed cuff. I am not an enthusiastic 'frogger' in the way so many of you Americans seem to be!


That is looking absolutely fantastic!!! I love that it can be changed around so easily by adding or dropping pattern repeats, adding ribbing, taking out the bobbles if desired, and changing up the background stitches to suit ones own preferences.  :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to find my first cup of coffee, just wanted to check in with you all first.


----------



## JoanValJoan

-So far so good -


----------



## Lurker 2

JoanValJoan said:


> -So far so good -


That is looking so good! What is your yarn?


----------



## JoanValJoan

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so good! What is your yarn?


Plymouth Encore Chunky color #1445 - It's a bit more copper then the photo.


----------



## Lurker 2

JoanValJoan said:


> Plymouth Encore Chunky color #1445 - It's a bit more copper then the photo.


I am interested to know where you are?- (with your work?) I don't see a marker for the end of the arm!


----------



## JoanValJoan

Actually they are there after the 3rd pattern repeat. They just don't show in the photo because the sides are curled under a bit.

Lurker 2 your knitting is outstanding - Shrug is looking great


----------



## JoanValJoan

I found I hated the knitted bobbles. I must have been doing something wrong because they were way too big and quite loose and floppy. A KP member "dorfor" posted a link for crocheted bobbles and I am very pleased with the result.


----------



## Gail DSouza

JoanValJoan said:


> -So far so good -


Your shrug is looking so good. Yes the bobbles are better than the knitted ones but I saw that link later .
Love the ribbed cuff but I'm too far on in the pattern to change now. Will have to use them both for the next one!!
Love the color too!


----------



## JoanValJoan

Gail DSouza said:


> Your shrug is looking so good
> Love the ribbed cuff but I'm too far on in the pattern to change now
> Love the color too!


Thanks - Well, you always have the option of adding cuffs later should you find the sleeves a little short.


----------



## janwalla

Everyone's is looking lovely! the colour choices are great. Naneast you must be a mega fast knitter and your work is exquisite as usual! Must get a wiggle on and finish the cardi im making for GD then I'll make a start on this. I have the yarn just need the time!


----------



## JoanValJoan

alcameron said:


> Sometimes I break my knitting rule. I found myself reading less, so I made the rule.
> Love your name JoanValJoan. Love your avatar, too!


Nick name came from my son when he was a teenager and went to see Les Miserables with his class. From that point on, he would use that name to tease me.
As for the Avatar.....well, it just plain makes me giggle.


----------



## Lurker 2

JoanValJoan said:


> Actually they are there after the 3rd pattern repeat. They just don't show in the photo because the sides are curled under a bit.
> 
> Lurker 2 your knitting is outstanding - Shrug is looking great


Thank you- I am still working on the arm, because of my yarn being so much finer, than yours- I do love Aran work!!!! The copper colour of yours- I am sure is a lot richer to the eye, than in the photo- digital can be tricky at times! You are getting so close to finishing!


----------



## Poledra65

JoanValJoan said:


> -So far so good -


That's wonderful, I like that color, the ribbing looks wonderful on the cuffs.


----------



## JoanValJoan

Thanks Poledra - I'm not "feeling the love" with the US10.5 needles and chunky yarn...LOL 
I've been in a sock knitting mode for the last few months so knitting this feels like I'm using broomsticks and rope.


----------



## Lurker 2

JoanValJoan said:


> Thanks Poledra - I'm not "feeling the love" with the US10.5 needles and chunky yarn...LOL
> I've been in a sock knitting mode for the last few months so knitting this feels like I'm using broomsticks and rope.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## jmai5421

JoanValJoan said:


> -So far so good -


Beautiful. Love the pattern and color. Also like the idea of ribbed cuffs. I think that that pattern would look good if it were a cardigan instead of a shrug. Living in MN a cardigan would be of more use to keep the body warm.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful. Love the pattern and color. Also like the idea of ribbed cuffs. I think that that pattern would look good if it were a cardigan instead of a shrug. Living in MN a cardigan would be of more use to keep the body warm.


Whereas a Shrug is brilliant for our climate here!

I am sure you could invent a cardigan pattern, using this combination of cables and bobbles!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone --- Designer here! I just dropped by to see how things are going. WOW some wonderful shrugs are coming along so well..

It is great to see the different colors and thicknesses of yarn being used. 

Good job, Everyone! Designer.


----------



## Bubba24

I just started my shrug. I've been on vacation, so finding yarn was difficult. I am using cascade 220 and a size 9 needle. I am also making the larger size. I know it will come out smaller but I am sure it will fit one of my GD's. 

Fran


----------



## Kath 1

I'm in, 
Can I ask can i use English double knitting wool as I want it to be a much lighter weight?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kath 1 said:


> I'm in,
> Can I ask can i use English double knitting wool as I want it to be a much lighter weight?


That is what I am using- but I am having to do about 5 repeats to get the arm measurement long enough- still in process! (increasing every 10 rows)


----------



## Poledra65

Kath 1 said:


> I'm in,
> Can I ask can i use English double knitting wool as I want it to be a much lighter weight?


What Julie said.


----------



## Kath 1

Thank you, I will carry on then and do as you are doing.
Cheers


----------



## Kath 1

Thank you, I will carry on then and do as you are doing.
Cheers
Will it be long enough in the body?


----------



## Poledra65

Kath 1 said:


> Thank you, I will carry on then and do as you are doing.
> Cheers
> Will it be long enough in the body?


That's one that Julie will have to answer I think, but if it's a tad short you could just extend the ribbing of the waist a few more rows I would think, that way it will be just how long you want it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kath 1 said:


> Thank you, I will carry on then and do as you are doing.
> Cheers
> Will it be long enough in the body?


It will need more repeats than stated in the pattern, have not calculated that yet, nor how many to pick up for the rib. Which size are you wanting to make?


----------



## Kath 1

I want it in the small size so have casted on for the medium size


----------



## Lurker 2

Kath 1 said:


> I want it in the small size so have casted on for the medium size


If the diagram can be trusted, the body is a little longer than the arm. At a guess I would think you will need four repeats for the arm, maybe less if you plan to make a cuff. I have managed to mis-place my tape measure. But good luck!


----------



## Kath 1

Yes I am going to do a cuff as my daughter wants a closer fit although three quarter length so maybe not too many more repeats. 
I am using 4mm needles. Did a little on 6mm but thought the pattern looked too loose.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kath 1 said:


> Yes I am going to do a cuff as my daughter wants a closer fit although three quarter length so maybe not too many more repeats.
> I am using 4mm needles. Did a little on 6mm but thought the pattern looked too loose.


Likewise I am using 4 mm needles.


----------



## Bubba24

I did my first set of bobbles. Not sure I like how they are coming out. Maybe you can tell by looking at the photo what I am doing wrong. Thanks...Fran


----------



## tintin63

I didn't like mine either so now I'm using crocheted bobbles.

I've just started my 2nd motif I will try to put a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba24

tintin63 said:


> I didn't like mine either so now I'm using crocheted bobbles.
> 
> I've just started my 2nd motif I will try to put a picture up tomorrow.


I think I am going to look up crochet bobbles. Only thing is I am on vacation and I don't think I have a large enough crochet hook with me.


----------



## tintin63

I'm using 6mm for the knitting but a 4mm for the bobbles that a G hook for you I believe.

It needs to be done on a smaller needle than your knitting with.


----------



## cookiequeen

So I'm following the written pattern instructions because the chart is blurry. Aren't the cables twisting on the wrong rows? They aren't even when I get to the second pattern repeat. Right?


----------



## Poledra65

The side cables change every so many repeats, I'll have to go back and look it up to be sure how often.


----------



## Poledra65

Bubba24 said:


> I did my first set of bobbles. Not sure I like how they are coming out. Maybe you can tell by looking at the photo what I am doing wrong. Thanks...Fran


That looks great, I've knitted bobbles before but this is the only time I've done this type.

The crochet bobble idea though is a good alternative.


----------



## cookiequeen

Poledra65 said:


> The side cables change every so many repeats, I'll have to go back and look it up to be sure how often.


I know that if I follow the chart (graph) the cables look even. If I follow the written out line by line directions the cables are not twisting on the correct rows. I've just tried to enlarge the chart but my printer isn't doing a good job. I'm going to frog.


----------



## Poledra65

I'll see if I can get it to show up better, just have to go to my email and retry it. 
Thank goodness, I have it in my email, I hope...


----------



## cookiequeen

Poledra65 said:


> I'll see if I can get it to show up better, just have to go to my email and retry it.
> Thank goodness, I have it in my email, I hope...


I downloaded the chart from Ravelry. Is the original chart correct? It looks like the cables are evenly spaced. I'll just frog back to where the cable should be turned.
Thanks


----------



## Kath 1

Thought I was doing something wrong when the twist on the cable was in the wrong place! Have frogged back 3 times!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kath 1 said:


> Thought I was doing something wrong when the twist on the cable was in the wrong place! Have frogged back 3 times!!


It definitely is even in the chart! I prefer to work from written instructions- but have been adjusting so the cable is even- to my eye it looks better that way, but if you are consistent with the varied length, it becomes a design feature!


----------



## Kath 1

Yes I prefer written than charts as I lose my place all the time, think I will make my cables even too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kath 1 said:


> Yes I prefer written than charts as I lose my place all the time, think I will make my cables even too.


sorry you have had to unpick so many times! the wool will survive only so much!


----------



## tintin63

Well I was using the written instructions but only for the first few rows, since then I have just continued the pattern without the aid of either. I have been doing cables so long it just becomes second nature . I looked back at the photo of the shrug on the pattern and it has regular cables. I just assumed photos showing a different cable was choice so I'll continue as I am.


----------



## grandmaKrc

I'm in


----------



## Bubba24

Poledra65 said:


> That looks great, I've knitted bobbles before but this is the only time I've done this type.
> 
> The crochet bobble idea though is a good alternative.[/ :XD: :-(
> 
> I did the next set of bobbles in crochet. They look a lot better. A little more time to do them but worth it. Looking at my photo I see a mistake but looking at the piece you can't see it. I now but a life line in. Moving along and enjoying it.
> Fran


----------



## vananny

I'm in. Just found this....Would love to make it.


----------



## tintin63

Well here's a pic of how mine is progressing. As I said I'm sticking to regular turns on side cables and I 'm crocheting the bobbles.

It looks blue but it is actually a dark Jade.


----------



## Bubba24

Wow it looks great.


----------



## ggclaudia

Everyone's shrugs are coming along so nice and the knitting is beautiful. The blue that shows up in your picture I love but I bet the green is great also. I think I have some yarn that will work for this pattern but It will have to wait for a few more days as we are getting ready to leave on a trip this Saturday.


----------



## Poledra65

alcameron said:


> I downloaded the chart from Ravelry. Is the original chart correct? It looks like the cables are evenly spaced. I'll just frog back to where the cable should be turned.
> Thanks


As long as you just ignore the 3rd repeat chart, it has errors in it, the first two are fine though.


----------



## cookiequeen

Poledra65 said:


> As long as you just ignore the 3rd repeat chart, it has errors in it, the first two are fine though.


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65

tintin63 said:


> Well here's a pic of how mine is progressing. As I said I'm sticking to regular turns on side cables and I 'm crocheting the bobbles.
> 
> It looks blue but it is actually a dark Jade.


It looks wonderful.

:thumbup:


----------



## Bubba24

The top bobbles are crochet. The bottom are knit according to the pattern directions. I like the crochet bobbles, so that's what I'll be doing. 

Fran


----------



## sewfineca

How do you crochet bobbles?


----------



## Bubba24

Put crocheted bobbles in search on top of page. Then look for a post by 
" dorfor". Really easy once you get used to it.


----------



## e-stitcher

I'm kind of late...but I'm in!


----------



## 123wendy

I am almost finished with the first either back or collar. Taken a break and made 6 preemie hats for our hospital.


----------



## Kath 1

Mine is moving on nicely, can now knit without the chart thank goodness. Would like to post a picture but can't work out how to do it!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> You could just backspace or delete, by going to 'edit' at the bottom of the post, within an hour of posting!


On any of the workshops I or one of the other two managers can delete any of the posts. That is why some of them disapear when they are answered. so if anyone wants anything deleted, just post and I will do it the next time I drop by. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

alcameron said:


> I downloaded the chart from Ravelry. Is the original chart correct? It looks like the cables are evenly spaced. I'll just frog back to where the cable should be turned.
> Thanks


*I think there was a correction on the chart. Poledra spent a lot of time redoing the chart. It is at the beginning of this workshop.

Ladies, if you are just joining - Please read the workshop from Page one - all the information is there*.


----------



## Designer1234

tintin63 said:


> Well here's a pic of how mine is progressing. As I said I'm sticking to regular turns on side cables and I 'm crocheting the bobbles.
> 
> It looks blue but it is actually a dark Jade.


It looks lovely - I love that color!


----------



## MrsMurdog

I am up to row 28! Looks good. As soon as I finish a bit past row 28, I will attempt to post a photo.


----------



## MissMelba

Everyone's work looks great! 

I just ordered my yarn so will be starting rather late. I will be using Cascade superwash bulky in sapphire. Since I have long skinny arms I'll have to do an extra pattern repeat for length and maybe reduce the width of the border. Glad to see what others have done to solve the various sizing adjustments.


----------



## Bubba24

MissMelba said:


> Everyone's work looks great!
> 
> I just ordered my yarn so will be starting rather late. I will be using Cascade superwash bulky in sapphire. Since I have long skinny arms I'll have to do an extra pattern repeat for length and maybe reduce the width of the border. Glad to see what others have done to solve the various sizing adjustments.


I added a 4th motif to the sleeve because I am not using the yarn called for in pattern. Just starting the body. So far so good.


----------



## granjoy

Bubba24 said:


> Put crocheted bobbles in search on top of page. Then look for a post by
> " dorfor". Really easy once you get used to it.


Thanks Bubba24 for that link, it really does look easy! Your crochet bobbles look so nice and neat and even! Not ready to start the shrug just yet, but I've read through the whole thread....and I'm definitely IN.....soon.... :lol: :lol:
Think I'll be using DK/8ply/light worsted? Too warm here for bulky, even in winter! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen

Designer1234 said:


> *I think there was a correction on the chart. Poledra spent a lot of time redoing the chart. It is at the beginning of this workshop.
> 
> Ladies, if you are just joining - Please read the workshop from Page one - all the information is there*.


Yes, I know about the error in row 3 of the chart. I have decided to use the original pattern graph that I believe is correct. I guess I'm getting mixed up with the words "chart" and "graph." I'm not using the written out pattern, I'm using the charted (graph) from Ravelry.


----------



## Platinum

I'm having a great time doing this. Bought myself a pair of bamboo needles and they are a joy to work with, wish I had tried them sooner. (The large size plastic ones I was using are now consigned to the bin!) I've done 4 repeats so far and it looks great. I am so enjoying having a go at things I would have considered too difficult for me to do just looking at the picture on the pattern. Many thanks.


----------



## JoanValJoan

Poldra
I'm about to finish the 10th pattern repeat (size M) and start the cuff. 
I was wondering if I could knit the collar/body rib in the round? Do you see any issues I could encounter doing it this way? I'd rather not have the two seams that working flat would require.
Joan


----------



## jobikki

JoanValJoan said:


> Poldra
> I'm about to finish the 10th pattern repeat (size M) and start the cuff.
> I was wondering if I could knit the collar/body rib in the round? Do you see any issues I could encounter doing it this way? I'd rather not have the two seams that working flat would require.
> Joan


I did that. It saves you from sewing the sides


----------



## JoanValJoan

Jobikki - I think that's what I'm going to do. I just dont think I'd like the look of the seams. Did you pick up the same number of stitches that the pattern recommends or did you make adjustments?
I also am going to block prior to adding the collar/body rib as I believe it will make it a bit easier to do the ribbing.


----------



## 123wendy

I just frogged my back so I can do it in the round. that makes so much sense.


JoanValJoan said:


> Jobikki - I think that's what I'm going to do. I just dont think I'd like the look of the seams. Did you pick up the same number of stitches that the pattern recommends or did you make adjustments?
> I also am going to block prior to adding the collar/body rib as I believe it will make it a bit easier to do the ribbing.


----------



## MrsMurdog

I am trying to do a photo. Is the cable where the crayon is supposed to be longer? I am trying to attach photo.


----------



## jobikki

JoanValJoan said:


> Jobikki - I think that's what I'm going to do. I just dont think I'd like the look of the seams. Did you pick up the same number of stitches that the pattern recommends or did you make adjustments?
> I also am going to block prior to adding the collar/body rib as I believe it will make it a bit easier to do the ribbing.


I pitched up the same amount of stitches, and then knitted in the round


----------



## cookiequeen

MrsMurdog said:


> I am trying to do a photo. Is the cable where the crayon is supposed to be longer? I am trying to attach photo.


You succeeded in attaching the photo. I frogged mine down to where I thought the cable should turn so it looks more even because I didn't like it longer.


----------



## MrsMurdog

I scrolled back and looked at all of the photos of the work posted. I do like the even cables, but since the long ones repeat with the pattern that looks good too. Since this is my first pattern project in 25 years, I think I will stick with the pattern. Since I already adjusted to adding cuffs, I don't want to color too far out of the lines or I might compromise the integrity of the bigger picture!


----------



## cookiequeen

MrsMurdog said:


> I scrolled back and looked at all of the photos of the work posted. I do like the even cables, but since the long ones repeat with the pattern that looks good too. Since this is my first pattern project in 25 years, I think I will stick with the pattern. Since I already adjusted to adding cuffs, I don't want to color too far out of the lines or I might compromise the integrity of the bigger picture!


I know how you feel. I used to knit several years ago and picked it up again 2 years ago after a long hiatus. I used to just make anything. I figured if I followed the pattern, I'd be fine. I'm trying to regain my confidence.


----------



## Poledra65

Platinum said:


> I'm having a great time doing this. Bought myself a pair of bamboo needles and they are a joy to work with, wish I had tried them sooner. (The large size plastic ones I was using are now consigned to the bin!) I've done 4 repeats so far and it looks great. I am so enjoying having a go at things I would have considered too difficult for me to do just looking at the picture on the pattern. Many thanks.


Looks wonderful, the bamboo is great isn't it. Your stitches and patterning is so even, it's going to be beautiful. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

JoanValJoan said:


> Poldra
> I'm about to finish the 10th pattern repeat (size M) and start the cuff.
> I was wondering if I could knit the collar/body rib in the round? Do you see any issues I could encounter doing it this way? I'd rather not have the two seams that working flat would require.
> Joan


The only thing with doing it all the way around is it might mess with the seaming of the sleeves, otherwise I'd say go for it.


----------



## Poledra65

jobikki said:


> I did that. It saves you from sewing the sides


Oh okay, now I see what you mean, just round the front and back, not the sleeves too...I was having a CRAFT moment there. lol...Yah, that should work wonderfully, I'm going to try that on the next one.  :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

MrsMurdog said:


> I scrolled back and looked at all of the photos of the work posted. I do like the even cables, but since the long ones repeat with the pattern that looks good too. Since this is my first pattern project in 25 years, I think I will stick with the pattern. Since I already adjusted to adding cuffs, I don't want to color too far out of the lines or I might compromise the integrity of the bigger picture!


I like it both ways, I think it's just a matter of what you like best, I think I'm going to do several of this with all of you all's different ideas, they'll all be different but yet the same.


----------



## Poledra65

alcameron said:


> I know how you feel. I used to knit several years ago and picked it up again 2 years ago after a long hiatus. I used to just make anything. I figured if I followed the pattern, I'd be fine. I'm trying to regain my confidence.


I think you are doing great!!!! And I love your avatar.


----------



## Saroj

I am in - this would be a perfect vacation project next week. Thanks Gail for bringing to my attention.


----------



## Kath 1

Hw do I post s picture on this site? I have managed to post
on the main forum


----------



## Gail DSouza

Saroj said:


> I am in - this would be a perfect vacation project next week. Thanks Gail for bringing to my attention.


You are welcome Saroj! I am sure you will enjoy it just as much as we all are!
I have been away for 3 days and now look forward to getting back to my shrug!


----------



## tintin63

Kath 1 said:


> Hw do I post s picture on this site? I have managed to post
> on the main forum


I had no problem putting the photo up on here it works the same way as on the main forum.
just reply to a post and load your pic by browsing (click on the button at the bottom of your reply page)you computer and loading it on here. Remember don't preview your post if it has a photo as it will not load the pic.


----------



## Kath 1

Thank you, here is the finished shrug, I began to sew the seams but didn't like how it was looking so have frogged the rib and am now redoing it on a circular. Will post when finished.


----------



## shewolf389

Kath 1 said:


> Thank you, here is the finished shrug, I began to sew the seams but didn't like how it was looking so have frogged the rib and am now redoing it on a circular. Will post when finished.


Nice job Kath, hope to see you model it. Looks really good in the grey  I'm not that far along yet, just working on the second sleeve, no ribbing.


----------



## Kath 1

It's for my daughter in Australia. She lives on the northern beaches near sydney.
Will get a picture with it on eventually I'm sure


----------



## cookiequeen

Well, I've made the decision to frog this and scrap the project. The yarn is too "tweedy" and is a "thick and thin" yarn which doesn't do justice to the Aran look. I bought the yarn online and it didn't look like it had enough variation in color to be a problem. The yarn is very nice--just not for this shrug. I'm disappointed, but don't want to buy more yarn. I'll have to use this yarn for something simple and check my stash for anything suitable for this pattern.


----------



## granjoy

Kath 1 said:


> Thank you, here is the finished shrug, I began to sew the seams but didn't like how it was looking so have frogged the rib and am now redoing it on a circular. Will post when finished.


Kath, your side cables look nice and even, and some have been mentioning problems with the spacing, I had worked out that they would be even if I did the cable in every 4th row starting with row 5 on the first pattern, and then rows 9, 13, 17, 21, 25, and then row 1 of the 2nd pattern repeat. (does this make sense to anyone??) I haven't started mine yet, but was hoping that the 4 row spacing would look ok. Is this what you did to get yours so evenly spaced? I couldn't see any other way to evenly space them in a 28 row repeat! (unless the side cables are worked independently of the rest?)
Hoping to start my shrug by the end of this week....


----------



## jobikki

I finished mine and when I tried on, the design on the sleeves does not lie on the shoulder, like in the model, but in the back of the sleeves. I don't like the way it look on me, so I frogged it. Has anybody tried it on yet? Where in the sleeves lies your design?


----------



## jobikki

Sorry, lots of typos in my previous post


----------



## MissMelba

Has anyone tried left-cross and right-cross cables for the 3x3 cables that border the design? The pattern has them both crossing the same direction. I am thinking of trying this change (waiting for my yarn to arrive) but wanted to see if anyone else was able to make that work. Thanks.


----------



## TLL

MissMelba said:


> Has anyone tried left-cross and right-cross cables for the 3x3 cables that border the design? The pattern has them both crossing the same direction. I am thinking of trying this change (waiting for my yarn to arrive) but wanted to see if anyone else was able to make that work. Thanks.


I haven't done it on this shrug, but on other things, I think switching them up to twist away from or toward each other would look very nice.... :thumbup:


----------



## Kath 1

I did my cables every 6th row as I didn't like the uneven look following the pattern, I used double knitting wool instead of aran weight.
Hope it sits right on the shoulders when finished. Good luck with yours


----------



## Kath 1

Hi, can you tell me how long your shrug is from the neck own. I have finished mine and it doesn't look right.
I wonder if I should have picked up a lot more stitches than I did, it looks too short and narrow.here is picture, should I frogg back the ribbing and add more stitches?


----------



## tintin63

Kath 1 said:


> Hi, can you tell me how long your shrug is from the neck own. I have finished mine and it doesn't look right.
> I wonder if I should have picked up a lot more stitches than I did, it looks too short and narrow.here is picture, should I frogg back the ribbing and add more stitches?


Hi Kath good going to finish it so soon, mine is on hold at the mo as I am also working on an afghan that is on a time frame. It's hard to say how yours will look on. The back section should come down I imaging to middle of your ribs. (just my guess)

Remember the knitters in the US press their cables till they're flat, I personally like the dimension of cables as knitted and I do not press or stretch anything. (See Naneast's pics on page 5, much better before blocking)


----------



## mcarles

Finished the whole shrug yesterday and had DD try it on . . . waaaaay too tight. Just frogged it. I will start again. The sleeves were snug but the collar/back section was too narrow to make that nice circle. DD is about a size 6 and I made the small.


----------



## Poledra65

Kath 1 said:


> Hi, can you tell me how long your shrug is from the neck own. I have finished mine and it doesn't look right.
> I wonder if I should have picked up a lot more stitches than I did, it looks too short and narrow.here is picture, should I frogg back the ribbing and add more stitches?


the back on my small before the collar and waist band is 12 inches, and with the collar and waist band is 21 inches.


----------



## Poledra65

mcarles said:


> Finished the whole shrug yesterday and had DD try it on . . . waaaaay too tight. Just frogged it. I will start again. The sleeves were snug but the collar/back section was too narrow to make that nice circle. DD is about a size 6 and I made the small.


Oh that's too bad, to do all that work then have it not the right fit. 
I hope your next one goes better for you.


----------



## Ms.B

If you knit the collar and waistband in the round, how is the blocking managed? Does anyone have a picture of that process?


----------



## JoanValJoan

Ms.B said:


> If you knit the collar and waistband in the round, how is the blocking managed? Does anyone have a picture of that process?


I blocked prior to attaching collar/body band.
I intend to steam the band once completed.


----------



## jobikki

Ms.B said:


> If you knit the collar and waistband in the round, how is the blocking managed? Does anyone have a picture of that process?


I blocked the central portion before picking stitches for the round part, which does not need blocking


----------



## Ms.B

Thank you ladies.


----------



## grd3

just finished sewing the seams, the arm length is perfect but the ribbing isn't big enough for me, I did 10 inches of ribbing, fortunately I have a younger (and smaller) sister who might like this, she has a circle vest she loved. Don't think I'll bother with this style again.


----------



## shewolf389

grd3 said:


> just finished sewing the seams, the arm length is perfect but the ribbing isn't big enough for me, I did 10 inches of ribbing, fortunately I have a younger (and smaller) sister who might like this, she has a circle vest she loved. Don't think I'll bother with this style again.


It is very pretty, love the color. Sorry it ended up not fitting you correctly. When I get to that part I am going to try it on as I go to hopefully bypass that problem. I did that for the sleeve length, if I would have followed the pattern they would have been too short. Glad you have a sister that it'll fit.


----------



## grd3

aww Thanks, we are almost neighbours, I'm in Camrose


----------



## shewolf389

grd3 said:


> aww Thanks, we are almost neighbours, I'm in Camrose


Yes, we are. My sister and her family live in Millet which is even closer. Small world


----------



## Poledra65

grd3 said:


> just finished sewing the seams, the arm length is perfect but the ribbing isn't big enough for me, I did 10 inches of ribbing, fortunately I have a younger (and smaller) sister who might like this, she has a circle vest she loved. Don't think I'll bother with this style again.


It turned out gorgeous though. Nice work and lovely color.


----------



## grd3

Thanks. really enjoyed your teaching, look forward to more classes with you


----------



## cookiequeen

Can those of you who have finished this project give us an idea of what size you normally are, what size you made, and how it fits?? I frogged what I had started because I didn't like the yarn I was using for the pattern. I found some suitable yarn in my stash and am starting over. I'm contemplating a medium or maybe even large. Thanks to anyone who can shed a little light on the size question.


----------



## grd3

I made the small size, 9 repeats of the pattern, did a single crochet edge around the cuffs, it fit perfectly from wrist to wrist. Picked up the rib stitches at the markers and knit 10 inches, if I had knit about 5 more inches it would have fit, the rib just was too tight to fit this muffin top lol, it curled up instead of lying flat.
I usually wear med - large, 12 - 14 top


----------



## cookiequeen

grd3 said:


> I made the small size, 9 repeats of the pattern, did a single crochet edge around the cuffs, it fit perfectly from wrist to wrist. Picked up the rib stitches at the markers and knit 10 inches, if I had knit about 5 more inches it would have fit, the rib just was too tight to fit this muffin top lol, it curled up instead of lying flat.
> I usually wear med - large, 12 - 14 top


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

grd3 said:


> Thanks. really enjoyed your teaching, look forward to more classes with you


Thank you, but I think we all kind of taught each other on this one.  So many great ideas to add and take away, I love it. Thank you all for making this a fun, experience. 
Hugs


----------



## JoanValJoan

I made the med. size (10 repeats of the pattern). This shrug is for my DIL who is only a size 4 but is quite tall with long arms. I think it should fit fine. But if it doesn't...it will fit someone. 
I'll report on the fit after she tries it on.


----------



## shewolf389

I now have the cable part of the shrug done, being blocked. I am using Marble Chunky, color MC2. I have never used this yarn before and had no idea on how it would knit up but I liked the color as it sat in the pancake. I started out doing a medium on 7mm needles but found it was way too big in the cuff after doing the first pattern repeat. Ripped out and did the small size. Didn't like the looks of the stitches using 7mm needles so rippled out and went with a 6mm needle. Was happy with the way it looked but through the pattern instructions way off, so I just winged it and tried as I went. Ended up doing 5 pattern repeats for the sleeves and 3 for the back. The shrug is going to be one busy piece of work. I thought that the cable pattern would get lost in the self striping yarn (yes it self stripes, wasn't what I was expecting, not sure what I was expecting, lol)but it didn't. Now I am just waiting for it to dry so that I can steam block the last portion, then onto the ribbing. Here are a few pics as it is drying on the blocking board, looking forward to some honest feedback on this combination


----------



## TLL

It is beautiful! The cable really stands out in the stripes very well.


----------



## MissMelba

The cables came out surprisingly well with the stripes. And nice bobbles  

Thanks for the yarn / needle / repeat info. I just got my yarn yesterday (solid color) and will be trying out needle sizes too. I have long skinny arms (I can almost scratch my knees without bending, lol) so the sleeve size is an issue.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I love the color combination you chose
The stripes have come out really well and the cables and bobbles are showing through beautifully!


----------



## shewolf389

TLL said:


> It is beautiful! The cable really stands out in the stripes very well.


Thank you TLL. The pics don't do it justice, the colors are alot more vibrant.


----------



## shewolf389

MissMelba said:


> The cables came out surprisingly well with the stripes. And nice bobbles
> 
> Thanks for the yarn / needle / repeat info. I just got my yarn yesterday (solid color) and will be trying out needle sizes too. I have long skinny arms (I can almost scratch my knees without bending, lol) so the sleeve size is an issue.


The only suggestion that I can give you is to try as you go. I took those little pin style markers and pinned the sleeves together to give me some idea as to where I wanted to start the back section. I did not want to mess with the cable pattern as this is the very first time that I have done cables so didn't want to get too far off the beaten path. I find that it is still a little tight in the upper arms than I would prefer. I'll see how this one goes but if I do this style again I will deffinitely add more increase stitches the further up the sleeve I go, like maybe 4 stitches instead of two stitches on the upper one third of sleeve.

I had my husband measure me from wrist to wrist across the back, 56", shrug is almost 66" wrist to wrist and when I tried it on there wasn't a whole lot of give, not that I will be doing exercises in it or anything, lol. Glad I tried on as I went or it would never have fit just going by measurements, don't know why, just one of those things that make you go huh! Wish you the best on yours, keep us updated on how the "fit" goes for you.
Happy knitting, Kathy


----------



## MissMelba

thanks for the tips shewolf389 (Kathy)


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> I now have the cable part of the shrug done, being blocked. I am using Marble Chunky, color MC2. I have never used this yarn before and had no idea on how it would knit up but I liked the color as it sat in the pancake. I started out doing a medium on 7mm needles but found it was way too big in the cuff after doing the first pattern repeat. Ripped out and did the small size. Didn't like the looks of the stitches using 7mm needles so rippled out and went with a 6mm needle. Was happy with the way it looked but through the pattern instructions way off, so I just winged it and tried as I went. Ended up doing 5 pattern repeats for the sleeves and 3 for the back. The shrug is going to be one busy piece of work. I thought that the cable pattern would get lost in the self striping yarn (yes it self stripes, wasn't what I was expecting, not sure what I was expecting, lol)but it didn't. Now I am just waiting for it to dry so that I can steam block the last portion, then onto the ribbing. Here are a few pics as it is drying on the blocking board, looking forward to some honest feedback on this combination


That is so pretty, I had wondered about the cables showing up with a striping yarn, now I know, it turned out very nicely.


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> The only suggestion that I can give you is to try as you go. I took those little pin style markers and pinned the sleeves together to give me some idea as to where I wanted to start the back section. I did not want to mess with the cable pattern as this is the very first time that I have done cables so didn't want to get too far off the beaten path. I find that it is still a little tight in the upper arms than I would prefer. I'll see how this one goes but if I do this style again I will deffinitely add more increase stitches the further up the sleeve I go, like maybe 4 stitches instead of two stitches on the upper one third of sleeve.
> 
> I had my husband measure me from wrist to wrist across the back, 56", shrug is almost 66" wrist to wrist and when I tried it on there wasn't a whole lot of give, not that I will be doing exercises in it or anything, lol. Glad I tried on as I went or it would never have fit just going by measurements, don't know why, just one of those things that make you go huh! Wish you the best on yours, keep us updated on how the "fit" goes for you.
> Happy knitting, Kathy


The first time for cables? You would certainly not know it to see your work, they are fabulous! 
:thumbup:


----------



## shewolf389

Poledra65 said:


> The first time for cables? You would certainly not know it to see your work, they are fabulous!
> :thumbup:


Thank you, Kaye. I wasn't sure how tight they had to be so I just wung it, so I hope they don't just all turn into tight snakes when its washed, lol. I haven't even seen anyone knit one in person so I had no guide line to go by. Hard to judge tensioning from a video. Should have the ribbing done today I hope.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I finished my shrug and sewed the side seems but I am not happy with the fit for the body part!!it is way too tight and I normally use small/med size
Does anyone else have the same problem?
I made the medium size and the sleeves fit well


----------



## Gail DSouza

mcarles said:


> Finished the whole shrug yesterday and had DD try it on . . . waaaaay too tight. Just frogged it. I will start again. The sleeves were snug but the collar/back section was too narrow to make that nice circle. DD is about a size 6 and I made the small.


I had the same problem!!! I made the medium size but still found the collar back section too tight!
I have frogged part of the collar section and just wondering whether I should pick up some stitches from the underside of the collar and make two front panels for the front ??
What do you think? Have you started again?
I hate to frog the whole thing as the sleeve section appears ok


----------



## mcarles

I frogged my first attempt. I am using Red Heart With Love yarn in Iced Aqua on US #10 needles.

The first attempt was made using the instructions for a size medium. When my petite, size small, daughter tried it on the arms were snug but would have worked. However, the back/collar portion was way too tight.

I am half way through the second attempt using the same needles and yarn. This time I did a provisional cast on in order to add a 2 X 2 rib cuff when completed and have both wrists match. 

When measuring for the overall length, I first measured with her arms straight out from her shoulders, result 52-inches. Next I measured with arms down at by her sides(up one arm, across her shoulders at the back and down the other arm) result 62-inches. My pattern repeat is 4.5-inches, 62-inches minus 4-inches for two cuffs (2-inches per cuff) equals 58-inches, divided by 4.5-inches equals 12.9 patterns. I am going to go with 12 repeats of the pattern and adjust the depth of the cuffs. As I now have more repeats I will also have a larger area to pick up stitches for the back/collar portion. Maybe this will fit. I'll let you know.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you so much for all the details.
They are very helpful!
I have put my shrug aside for now and will wait till you reach the back and let me know how it works out
Unless someone else had the same problem and maybe a solution!
Thanks once again!


----------



## shewolf389

Mcarles, I do believe that you are on the right track. I used a #10/6mm needle as well and did 13 repeats. The only thing I wish I would have done is added a few more increases at the bicep area as mine is snug but wearable. I tried on the ribbing which is at 5" right now and it seems to be fitting nicely. I do plan to extend it to about 10" but will see when I get to that point. Your calculations and methodology seem sound. Good luck this time.



mcarles said:


> I frogged my first attempt. I am using Red Heart With Love yarn in Iced Aqua on US #10 needles.
> 
> The first attempt was made using the instructions for a size medium. When my petite, size small, daughter tried it on the arms were snug but would have worked. However, the back/collar portion was way too tight.
> 
> I am half way through the second attempt using the same needles and yarn. This time I did a provisional cast on in order to add a 2 X 2 rib cuff when completed and have both wrists match.
> 
> When measuring for the overall length, I first measured with her arms straight out from her shoulders, result 52-inches. Next I measured with arms down at by her sides(up one arm, across her shoulders at the back and down the other arm) result 62-inches. My pattern repeat is 4.5-inches, 62-inches minus 4-inches for two cuffs (2-inches per cuff) equals 58-inches, divided by 4.5-inches equals 12.9 patterns. I am going to go with 12 repeats of the pattern and adjust the depth of the cuffs. As I now have more repeats I will also have a larger area to pick up stitches for the back/collar portion. Maybe this will fit. I'll let you know.


----------



## mcarles

How many stitches are you picking up on each edge for the collar/back portion? I am considering picking up stitches across six of the pattern repeats.



shewolf389 said:


> Mcarles, I do believe that you are on the right track. I used a #10/6mm needle as well and did 13 repeats. The only thing I wish I would have done is added a few more increases at the bicep area as mine is snug but wearable. I tried on the ribbing which is at 5" right now and it seems to be fitting nicely. I do plan to extend it to about 10" but will see when I get to that point. Your calculations and methodology seem sound. Good luck this time.


----------



## Bubba24

Hi everyone. Here is where I am at. I have my piece down to block. The edges are not straight. Are they supposed to be straight? Also as I was knitting my piece I was measuring it, but now that I have it down blocking it is way too big. Will it go back to the original size? As it looks now it will be able to fit a gorilla.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is where I am at. I have my piece down to block. The edges are not straight. Are they supposed to be straight? Also as I was knitting my piece I was measuring it, but now that I have it down blocking it is way too big. Will it go back to the original size? As it looks now it will be able to fit a gorilla.


Hi Bubba24
I used Red Heart With Love yarn and size 101/2 needles(6.5mm) and did 9 of the pattern repeats in medium size. The sleeves fit snugly but when I did the back and collar ribbing it was too tight and I did not like the way the side seam which were stitched together were riding up
So I have frogged the collar part and kept it aside until someone can come up with a better solution as I do not want to frog the whole thing. That would be a real shame!
Maybe you could try and put yours over your arms after it dries and see if it is too big!! I don't think the edges matter so much as you will be picking up stitches for the back an collar and sewing the side seams for the sleeves.
It looks beautiful! I too have used grey(pewter) color
I did read some of the comments earlier that the back and collar stitches were picked up on circulars and knitted in the round. I do not know how that turned out
Also would like to know how many stitches were picked up for the medium size!!


----------



## shewolf389

mcarles said:


> How many stitches are you picking up on each edge for the collar/back portion? I am considering picking up stitches across six of the pattern repeats.


I have a total of 232 stitches that I am knitting in the round, I picked up as many as I could, keeping to a multiple of 4. I tried it on at 9 inches of ribbibing measured from center of collar and it fits OK but I am definitely going to 10 maybe more depending on how my yarn holds out. From here on it is try on every inch or so of knitting so the back does not roll up.


----------



## Gail DSouza

shewolf389 said:


> I have a total of 232 stitches that I am knitting in the round, I picked up as many as I could, keeping to a multiple of 4. I tried it on at 9 inches of ribbibing measured from center of collar and it fits OK but I am definitely going to 10 maybe more depending on how my yarn holds out. From here on it is try on every inch or so of knitting so the back does not roll up.


Thanks so much for that tip!!


----------



## shewolf389

Bubba24 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is where I am at. I have my piece down to block. The edges are not straight. Are they supposed to be straight? Also as I was knitting my piece I was measuring it, but now that I have it down blocking it is way too big. Will it go back to the original size? As it looks now it will be able to fit a gorilla.


Mine looked the same way Bubba, ended up being about 17 inches accross and 13 repeats long. I thought the same thing about the gorilla, lol, but believe me that gorilla shrinks up pretty darn quick once you get the sleeves seamed and the ribbing on.


----------



## Bubba24

I used cascade superwash 220 with a size 9 needle. The yarn is 100% superwash wool. I also added 2 more pattern repeats, 1 for each arm..When I wet it to block it really stretched. 

 Fran


----------



## Bubba24

I guess there is hope shewolf.


----------



## shewolf389

Poledra65, do you have a picture of your finished shrug, front view, on a body? I am wondering if others are thinking like myself, thinking that the shrug should cover at least part of the bust area like the picture of the blue one suggests. When I put mine on, it more frames the bust area. Is that how yours fits as well? I know I was picturing more of a bolero than a shrug (a cross between the two)and maybe this is where some of us are off on our thinking, as this sweater is turning out to be more shrug than bolero. Just a thought


----------



## shewolf389

Bubba24 said:


> I guess there is hope shewolf.


It's all good! :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

shewolf389 said:


> Poledra65, do you have a picture of your finished shrug, front view, on a body? I am wondering if others are thinking like myself, thinking that the shrug should cover at least part of the bust area like the picture of the blue one suggests. When I put mine on, it more frames the bust area. Is that how yours fits as well? I know I was picturing more of a bolero than a shrug (a cross between the two)and maybe this is where some of us are off on our thinking, as this sweater is turning out to be more shrug than bolero. Just a thought


Yes I was thinking that it should cover the bust area like the picture suggests but when I completed it, it does not seem to be so.
Quite disappointing!!


----------



## shewolf389

Gail DSouza said:


> Yes I was thinking that it should cover the bust area like the picture suggests but when I completed it, it does not seem to be so.
> Quite disappointing!!


That is exactly why I am doing the ribbing to 10-12 inches, it does give a bit more cover but not a whole lot. I can't say that I am disappointed but I would have liked more of a bolero fit. :?


----------



## Gail DSouza

I think I will do the same
Pick up some more stitches and work in the round to about 10-12inches and see how it fits.


----------



## Bubba24

I am going to knit the back and collar in the round. My question is.. did you sew the arms first and than knit the rest in the round or did you knit in the round and than sew the arms? Thanks...Fran


----------



## shewolf389

Fran, I did the sleeve seams first so that I would get a truer fit throughout. Hopefully, will get the whole thing finshed today. I had a migraine yesterday, still with me this morning so it is holding up my progress.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> I am going to knit the back and collar in the round. My question is.. did you sew the arms first and than knit the rest in the round or did you knit in the round and than sew the arms? Thanks...Fran


Fran, I sewed the sleeve seams first to get an idea of the fit and am thinking of frogging the back and knitting the whole in the round


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, I'm so sorry I haven't been on, my computer crashed and they couldn't fix it, totally boggled me. But I'm back, please forgive me.


----------



## Poledra65

alcameron said:


> Can those of you who have finished this project give us an idea of what size you normally are, what size you made, and how it fits?? I frogged what I had started because I didn't like the yarn I was using for the pattern. I found some suitable yarn in my stash and am starting over. I'm contemplating a medium or maybe even large. Thanks to anyone who can shed a little light on the size question.


I made the small for a 12 year old but she's rather tall, it will be big on her, but not bad and not for long. Her older sister wears a small/medium and this would definitely fit her perfectly.


----------



## Poledra65

Gail DSouza said:


> I had the same problem!!! I made the medium size but still found the collar back section too tight!
> I have frogged part of the collar section and just wondering whether I should pick up some stitches from the underside of the collar and make two front panels for the front ??
> What do you think? Have you started again?
> I hate to frog the whole thing as the sleeve section appears ok


Yoiu could do that, or maybe increase stitches on the collar on the 3rd and 5th rows to give more room? or when you pick up the stitches, the first row you work, could you do your knits and purls in the front and back of each stitch, would that give more room?


----------



## Poledra65

Bubba24 said:


> Hi everyone. Here is where I am at. I have my piece down to block. The edges are not straight. Are they supposed to be straight? Also as I was knitting my piece I was measuring it, but now that I have it down blocking it is way too big. Will it go back to the original size? As it looks now it will be able to fit a gorilla.


You are going to have the increases and decreases, so that will affect the straightness of the edges, mine weren't straight either.


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> Poledra65, do you have a picture of your finished shrug, front view, on a body? I am wondering if others are thinking like myself, thinking that the shrug should cover at least part of the bust area like the picture of the blue one suggests. When I put mine on, it more frames the bust area. Is that how yours fits as well? I know I was picturing more of a bolero than a shrug (a cross between the two)and maybe this is where some of us are off on our thinking, as this sweater is turning out to be more shrug than bolero. Just a thought


I did have but my when the computer crashed it ate all my pictures, let me take one and get it downloaded and post it.


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> Mine looked the same way Bubba, ended up being about 17 inches accross and 13 repeats long. I thought the same thing about the gorilla, lol, but believe me that gorilla shrinks up pretty darn quick once you get the sleeves seamed and the ribbing on.


Yes, once it gets sewn and the ribbing added it really does come down in size.


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> I have a total of 232 stitches that I am knitting in the round, I picked up as many as I could, keeping to a multiple of 4. I tried it on at 9 inches of ribbibing measured from center of collar and it fits OK but I am definitely going to 10 maybe more depending on how my yarn holds out. From here on it is try on every inch or so of knitting so the back does not roll up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Here are a couple pictures I just went and took of it. I am a large, I can get it on, but it's really really snug, it's a small though and not for me.


----------



## mcarles

I think I see the problem. I assumed the collar/back portion was seamed together. In your picture (the pink shrug) it appears that the collar and back ribbing portion are separate.

That would make it a lot looser.


----------



## Poledra65

mcarles said:


> I think I see the problem. I assumed the collar/back portion was seamed together. In your picture (the pink shrug) it appears that the collar and back ribbing portion are separate.
> 
> That would make it a lot looser.


Yes, the ribbing for the collar and waist are separate on mine. If you wanted to knit in the round, maybe pick up extra stitches on the sides to create more room there?


----------



## shewolf389

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the ribbing for the collar and waist are separate on mine. If you wanted to knit in the round, maybe pick up extra stitches on the sides to create more room there?


Kaye, will you not be joining the seams or are you planning on leaving them open?


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> Kaye, will you not be joining the seams or are you planning on leaving them open?


I left the ribbing open at the sides, I thought about seaming them, but I think she'll have more mobility this way.


----------



## Bubba24

I am going to put together the sleeves. I really don't like sewing together any of my projects but here goes. Then I will start on the back and collar. Wish me luck. Will post when I am done.


----------



## shewolf389

Bubba24 said:


> I am going to put together the sleeves. I really don't like sewing together any of my projects but here goes. Then I will start on the back and collar. Wish me luck. Will post when I am done.


Good luck Bubba24! I finally finished mine up last night. I was tempted to unravel and make something different but my husband talked me out of it. I didn't like how the front had no coverage so I experimented with different lengths of ribbing. Finally settled on 9". Did 12" but found that it would curl up in the back so I tinked out. At 9" on me if I move the wrong way it will start to curl but not too bad. I'm trying to loose a few pounds, so when that happens it will be fine. It does fit like a shrug not a bolero jacket, which is why I was considering ripping it out and making a different pattern that I have in my pattern stash. DH really liked it as is and said I could always make the other one as well :thumbup: Will post pictures soon. Happy knitting! and don't forget to try on as you go, lol. My new mantra!


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> Good luck Bubba24! I finally finished mine up last night. I was tempted to unravel and make something different but my husband talked me out of it. I didn't like how the front had no coverage so I experimented with different lengths of ribbing. Finally settled on 9". Did 12" but found that it would curl up in the back so I tinked out. At 9" on me if I move the wrong way it will start to curl but not too bad. I'm trying to loose a few pounds, so when that happens it will be fine. It does fit like a shrug not a bolero jacket, which is why I was considering ripping it out and making a different pattern that I have in my pattern stash. DH really liked it as is and said I could always make the other one as well :thumbup: Will post pictures soon. Happy knitting! and don't forget to try on as you go, lol. My new mantra!


Can't wait to see it, I like your DH. 
:lol:


----------



## 123wendy

My front and back are about 8" now. I am trying for 10 and then bind off but not cut off. 

I love all the comments and experiments that give us good ideas.

Thank all of you.


----------



## Bubba24

OK. ripping out. Going to a larger needle, size 10. I used a size 9 because that is what got me my gauge, but it is too small. I am making it for my sister for Christmas, but I am in NC and she Is in NY, so she can not try on as I am doing it. By the way, I am using cascade 220 superwash.


----------



## 123wendy

It is finished. picture sometime today. Love all you guys and girls.


----------



## Bubba24

The pattern says to work even until there are 88 row which is 3 cable motifs. The 3 cable motifs = 84 rows. So do I work the 84 plus 4 more and than put the marker?


----------



## Poledra65

I just did the 84


----------



## MrsMurdog

When I work on this project, it feels like it is going really fast. I can't believe how fast you all have finished. I am only just on the first pattern past the first sleeve on the back! I only knit 30 min- 1 hour each day, if I have that much time. We have company this week, so no knitting the last 4 days. So far it seems as if it will fit perfect. I love this style of shrug and have a light weight one that I purchased last year. I hope everyone is still tuned in by the time I finish and post photos.


----------



## cookiequeen

MrsMurdog said:


> When I work on this project, it feels like it is going really fast. I can't believe how fast you all have finished. I am only just on the first pattern past the first sleeve on the back! I only knit 30 min- 1 hour each day, if I have that much time. We have company this week, so no knitting the last 4 days. So far it seems as if it will fit perfect. I love this style of shrug and have a light weight one that I purchased last year. I hope everyone is still tuned in by the time I finish and post photos.


I'll be around when you finish yours because I, too, am going slowly. I'm in about the same spot you are. I started late and I'm a slow knitter. I'm also working on another project at the same time. And I'm having company staying all next week! That'll cut into my knitting time.


----------



## shewolf389

I thought that I had better send some pics of my finished shrug before I forgot. Thanks again Poledra65 for putting on this workshop, it was fun.


----------



## MissMelba

Nicely done shewolf 

Like other KPer's I had other *things* in the way. I am just now starting and am experimenting with a cuff variation. I am doing a short ribbed cuff with small bobbles. I'll post a pic once I have moved along a bit.


----------



## shewolf389

MissMelba said:


> Nicely done shewolf
> 
> Like other KPer's I had other *things* in the way. I am just now starting and am experimenting with a cuff variation. I am doing a short ribbed cuff with small bobbles. I'll post a pic once I have moved along a bit.


Can't wait to see it. I was doing the Craftsy Class on the Crazy Lace Cardigan before I did the shrug, ran out of yarn as I decided to make it longer in body and sleeves so while I was waiting for my yarn to arrive, I did the shrug. Now I'm back to working on my cardigan. Good luck with yours. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

shewolf389 said:


> I thought that I had better send some pics of my finished shrug before I forgot. Thanks again Poledra65 for putting on this workshop, it was fun.


Ooh, that turned out wonderfully, I love the colors, and the way the shawl falls is great. 
You are welcome, it is fun.


----------



## MrsMurdog

alcameron said:


> I'll be around when you finish yours because I, too, am going slowly. I'm in about the same spot you are. I started late and I'm a slow knitter. I'm also working on another project at the same time. And I'm having company staying all next week! That'll cut into my knitting time.


Same boat. Have company this week and finished my single sock as I had reached the toe.


----------



## sharonlem

I'm in


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop will close on Wednesday July l0*

Once you have finished your shrugl please let me know and we will open a Parade of Shrugs. . Poledra will drop by and answer any questions. The shrugs are wonderful. Once it closes I will open a Parade of Shrugs on the pictures and will post the link here. If anyone finishes before the class finishes, please post your picture here in the workshop. I will transfer them to the Parade when we close. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

shewolf389 said:


> I thought that I had better send some pics of my finished shrug before I forgot. Thanks again Poledra65 for putting on this workshop, it was fun.


That is beautiful Shewolf -- great job! I love the yarn you used.


----------



## Designer1234

Naneast said:


> My Aran Cabled Shrug is here. I used cascade 220 yarn and Red Cedar colorway, the same yarn I used to make the felted hat with 2 strands , about 720 yards, a #10.75 circular needle. The finished piece measures, sleeve to sleeve 60", the width 38". Thanks Poledra65 and Shirley for the workshop.


Once again, another beautiful project from the workshops, Nan, and another beautiful job! It will go in the Parade when I open it!


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you to all of those who have participated in my workshop so far, and to those that will in the future. Specially thank you to Shirley (Designer1234) for doing all the hard work to keep the workshops running so smoothly. It truely is a fun and and lovely experience, would gladly do it again.


----------



## Designer1234

Thankyou Kaye -- this has been a fun project. I will open a Parade today, and post the link here.


----------



## Vermontknitster

Great workshop! Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Designer1234

The Parade is now open ' go to :

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184103-1.html#3598882*

As you finish your shrugs please go to this thread and post your shrugs.


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop is now closed. You are welcome to read it and copy it - it will be in these archives permanently. All we ask is that you keep the workshops available to KP members only. We ask that they not be given to non KP members* .


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

